# what size hole for Parker refill



## Fish30114 (Feb 10, 2018)

I am endeavoring to build a Cigar style pen from metal, using some odds and ends (trnasmission) for a kit Cigar pen. I am thinking I will put a 10 mm hole about 1/2" from the end of the metal bottom half of the pen, and I want advice on how small of a hole to drill for the Parker refill to protrude through. I am open to any advice on this endeavor!!!


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 10, 2018)

If memory serves, I use a letter-D drill bit for the Parker-style refill body, a number-10 bit for the spring, and a number-38 bit for the refill tip.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## chartle (Feb 10, 2018)

There is info in this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzUGKZ8pWF4


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 11, 2018)

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/kitlessclickpen.pdf

Good reading on how to make a kitless click pen.


----------



## Fish30114 (Feb 11, 2018)

Sylvanite said:


> If memory serves, I use a letter-D drill bit for the Parker-style refill body, a number-10 bit for the spring, and a number-38 bit for the refill tip.
> 
> I hope that helps,
> Eric



That's very helpful sir--Thanks a lot!

Regards--Don


----------



## Fish30114 (Feb 11, 2018)

chartle said:


> There is info in this video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzUGKZ8pWF4



Bob-RJB Woodturner- is a friend of mine--I appreciate that link, I didn't think of asking Bob, with his new foray into Bespoke Pen making, he will definitely be a great source of detailed information!

Thanks--Don


----------



## chartle (Feb 11, 2018)

Fish30114 said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > There is info in this video.
> ...



Yea make sure he doesn't go too far down the 2 new rabbit holes he has found. Kitless pens and casting.


----------



## Fish30114 (Feb 12, 2018)

For sure, those Rabbit Holes both have a lot of offshoots!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 23, 2018)

Fish30114 said:


> For sure, those Rabbit Holes both have a lot of offshoots!!



Not to mention how deep they are!


----------

